# An unexpected success



## hartle (17 Feb 2010)

My first tank (well, since my 6 year old goldfish phase). Had no real clue what I was doing so just read through web and had a crack. Expected a lot of trial and error but tank's been going for about 9 months and has gone from strength to strength I feel. Except for my Amazon swords which loses leaves regularly and has been completely replaced once. Any thoughts on this problem anyone?

Tank is Juwel Rekord 600 - approx 60L
Was 70/30 RO and tap to start. Now tap replacement of 25% every week + 50mm alder cone 'tea'.
Tetra plantamin once a month and 1ml Easycarbo every two days (or so).
Plants are all planted directly into substrate of B&Q playsand only   (I didn't know anything about aqua soils etc).
Large roots are Marsh roots. Lights on for 10hrs per day. I prune when necessary (usually only the Hygro diff)

Plants:
Vallisneria, Hygrophila difformis, Cryptocoryne (I think the brown is beckettii, the green I don't know), Java ferns and Amazon sword.

Fish:
Cardinal Tetra, Head and Tail light tetra, Panda corydoras and Otocinclus affinis (so hardly a spot of algae anywhere)

I'm due to move house in a few months and think I'll get into some more/new aquascaping it's as much fun as keeping the fish. That means new and bigger tanks (my girl will be pleased!   )


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Feb 2010)

welcome to the forums   Thats a real nice and natural looking tank youve got there. looks spotless too


----------



## alzak (18 Feb 2010)

welcome nice tank after long break    but be carefull as if you start with one tank you end with few


----------



## mlgt (24 Feb 2010)

Great looking tank. I like the simplicity of it 

Great shot.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

Welcome to the forums!  Great photos, captures a real sense of atmosphere   Lovely looking tank too.


----------



## andyh (24 Feb 2010)

Welcome ! Nice clean and tidy scape you have there! 


Cracking effort for a first tank!

Andy


----------



## mikeb210 (26 Dec 2010)

Not too shabby for a first go   Its a great looking tank, very natural looking. Is that a 3d background? The first image looks like it might be. Either way, well done!


----------



## dr zaius (30 Dec 2010)

Good tank! The swords could be having a problem because they are growing along the surface, are they close to the light source?


----------



## greenjar (9 Mar 2011)

Very nice tank, as everbody has said before me, and great first effort.

Do you dose any CO2 and what lighting has the tank got?

Jason


----------



## ofere (3 Apr 2011)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Ekennaj (14 Apr 2011)

Nice tank, the wood looks great. And it got a nice natural look


----------

